# Back from the cleaners!



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the first time I had the courage to give someone some of the babies to clean! I must say I'm very pleased with the results!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Jay,

 Nicely done, sir. Beautiful umbrella! Who doed d'at?


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice inks there! Love the first one and all of those bubbles!


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

They look good Jay...[]


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

A fellow digger found the guy somewhere here in Florida and his name is Russ, that's about all I know of the guy Mr. surf. I can find out more about him if you wish. He still has 6 of my little guys to go! I also sent a pumpkinseed flask, can't wait to see how it comes out!


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the first one two weeks ago!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2013)

If you sent that to Rick Sleaze,you would be getting back a pile of ground sand.


----------



## Conch times (Feb 2, 2013)

I knew you'd be chiming in like that sooner or later Slick!  
 Sorry for bringing up a sore subject.
 Had to show off my babies though!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 2, 2013)

Those look great, nice result for sure.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 3, 2013)

rootbeer goodness!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2013)

Those came out great Jay....Love the amber umbrella...The cobalt cone is no slouch either.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> I knew you'd be chiming in like that sooner or later Slick!
> Sorry for bringing up a sore subject.
> Had to show off my babies though!!


 

 Nice inks []


----------



## Conch times (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the comments everyone.
 He still has two cobalt umbrellas, an aqua umbrella,
 a honey amber cone, a pumpkinseed flask
 and my most prized piece!! 

 Stay tuned for the results!!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Feb 5, 2013)

That was probably Russ Butler out of Florida, I have had him do some bottles for me and he did a great job on mine.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 7, 2013)

I am waiting for the final line up. It looks like it will be an attractive attraction .


----------



## Conch times (Feb 9, 2013)

Got the rest of my babies back today!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice Stuff! I like the swril ink. got to love those "HONEST" tumblers []
 March is coming I will have to see that ugly face again. The face of a wheezily snake. The Bum of Baltimore as Penn Digger calls him  lol


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 9, 2013)

It looks to me like he does a good job, none of them are over tumbled. a great improvement on all of them, a couple were really rough before he started. I feel the biggest mistake made is overcleaning to where you get back a super slicked piece of glass. you cannot take a rough dug bottle and make it mint. he restored them just far enough, a good job done.....Bill


----------



## Dugout (Feb 9, 2013)

They all came out nice!


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 15, 2013)

Super nice job on those. Any contact info would be appreciated for Mr. Butler or anyone else that does tumbling. I have some I'd like to get the haze out of. 

 Really nice looking inks and I love that flask!! I don't have any inks on my shelf, but the more I look at them, them more I find myself begging for trouble.


----------



## Conch times (Feb 17, 2013)

I have all of Russ's info at work, I'll post it for you tomorrow when I get back to the office.


----------



## jarhead67 (Feb 17, 2013)

That would be great Jay. I'm looking for a cleaner that doesn't mind doing some more simple and common bottles. Mostly ones I've dug years ago and want to keep around. I'm not in any rush on a turn around time either. Nice job on the photos too, really shows the glass well.


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2013)

LOVE EM!!JAMIE


----------



## Noleakjohn (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow! very nice, good pics.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 6, 2013)

nice inks


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 7, 2013)

good lookin glass you have there!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Jay,

 Man, they turned out wonderfully. This is my favorite. What an ink!


----------

